# Deer Call Suggestions??



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for deer calls. I went to Wal-Mart and saw many different kinds/brands. Which ones work and which ones do not. What brands are good. Right now from what I read it looks like I'm going to buy a rattling bag, a cheap all purpose grunt tube, and some doe urine. Hopefully they will be chasing me through the woods but with my luck I doubt it!
- John

P.S. - Is it bad my friends tell me "If it wasn't for bad luck, you wouldn't have any luck at all!"


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are many good grunt calls on the market, and it's there's really no best. But, it's tough to beat the True Talker.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll take your word for it. Based on the fish your holding it looks like you may have spent a day or two outside  :B


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Several years back I called a 8pt to me trailering a doe he was right on her tail and came to me, I used a Quaker Boy doe-in-heat bleat and have ever since. It works very well and lasts a couple years. I tried a Primos and it quit the first year. Just got one of those deer growl calls and if you just blow lightly on it, its just a buck grunt. That worked the other day, a 6pt came in as soon as I quit. I watch him within 15 yds. for about 20 mins. At times 5yds. I was 15 ft up a tree. This time not busted but watched him and thought a few times I should take him. But let him walk away.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I love the buck growl. I used it several times this weekend with some success. A doe busted me and took off crashing through the woods so I hit the growl aggressively and I had three young bucks come crashing in. No luck with it on bigger bucks. However, I did have one growling very close too me, too thick to see what he was.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

You might give the Primos Can a look. It's work for me the past several years and it's easy to use. I've used it to call in 4 different bucks this year. Even brought one in from 150 yards away. The last buck to come in also got a ride home.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

hey u guys are electric calls legal in ohio?


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello! The answer is yes you can. On page 34 of the regulations book from the state it states:

"Electronic callers may be used while hunting, except while hunting migratory game birds (waterfowl, rails, and shorebirds) and wild turkey. It is lawful to use electronic callers for crow hunting. 

It shall be unlawful to use any device capable of transmitting or receiving a person's voice to aid in the hunting or taking of deer" 

Hope this helps. 

I personally find that the electronic calls do not sound that realistic but I'm not a deer nor very experienced with any calls. 

- John


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Like the buck growl too..
Use it as a grunt, got a bruiser to 50 yards mon morning from about 150 yards away uphill, but would not get any closer...
also the can for a bleat and i use real 2nd rack 8 point horns for rattling..
cut the brow tines off for convience...
good luck


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had good luck with the true talker in the past but switched to the bow hunter hands free an it sounds good and has produced well for me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oxmos said:


> You might give the Primos Can a look. It's work for me the past several years and it's easy to use. I've used it to call in 4 different bucks this year. Even brought one in from 150 yards away. The last buck to come in also got a ride home.


got to agree with the primos can. the smaller one has worked much better for me over the years. just got the big can last year and im am not sold on it yet. the smaller can has a higher bleat and i think deer hear it better. i called a buck last year from over 100 yards out. he came right in to find that bleating doe but found my bolt instead.lol. i have put a piece of blue masking tape on the bottom for "quiet carry" just get a 2" piece and fold it over about a 1/3 of the way. this will leave a little tab. its a lot easier to use than the little plastic tape that comes with the call.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually carry a couple of calls with me because I have a Lohman that gives a good mature buck sound but sounds like crap on the other settings. I have a small Primos call that I believe has good sound that I use for doe calls. It has good variation from estrus bleat up buck grunts but the change betwween them is a bit cumbersome with pulling the call apart and sliding the adjustment tube up and down.


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

For those of you that mentioned the growl, which brand; Primos Buck Roar, or the MAD Growl???


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

I use the small can...
its mad calls with the growl...
just rattles 2 second rack bucks in @ the same time this am... it s starting again.. headin back out early!!!


----------

